# My husband said no more pets, BUT



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

After Josie Wales had to be put down, My DH said please promise me you won't ever get another pet. I promised. Well, last night as I was sitting up in my bed reading, he came up the stairs with something wrapped in his coat, saying, "God hates me." He had gone to feed the steers and a kitten was crying in the woods and when DH went to look for it, the kitten ran to him and started purring. It was love at first sight. It had a tie arount it neck that was to tight--like the ones the police use for handcuffs. Obviously it had escaped from the shelter a mile or so away from here. He appears to be about 3 months old, no sign of testicles yet, but no fleas, and terribly hungry. DH wants to name im Jethro, but I am having a hard time with that. Rosie is beside herself. The kitten is afraid of her and hisses and Rosie barks. But I believe that the playing will begin pretty soon. I reminded DH of the time I came home to turned over flower pots and did he remember the tomato peelings and the roll of paper towels. He doesn't care, he love Jethro Gibbs. The little fellow is litter box trained, but no one around here is missing a kitten. Interestingly my Vet joked about leaving all the kittens he could in my yard. I am the only one that paid over $1000 for treatment of a stray cat. I swear, I am not going to give this cat anything buy it's vacs and neuter. then he is on his own. You all remind me if he gets sick.

Becky, I wonder if a havanese puppy showed up here would DH fall in love with it also. We may have to confer.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's adorable Lucile! Let the games begin!:whoo:


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a lucky kitten - and he's beautiful, look at those eyes!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good for you folks. Cats are so much easier to take care of. Enjoy him . Tull would be a good second name. LOL.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Cute, cute, cute... he looks a little like my cat Zuzu. I love the white "L" under his eye. Good luck and I'm sure he'll warm up to Rosie, most of the dogs little Jethro has encountered in his short life certainly were not nice and certainly not Havanese.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, What a miraculous find! I think it was destined. Josie Wells is looking down and smiling.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats! I know he has found a wonderful and loving home


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

He's gorgeous, Lucile. I agree with Robbie - it was meant to be. Oh good - looking forward to the stories of Rosie and Jethro!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The L under his eye stands for Larry since he brought him home. But if little Jethro doesn't get sleepy pretty soon I haven't had much sleep because of him. Larry and Rosie slept in another room until tonight. They are asleep and Jethro keeps jumping up on the bed. I hope he doesn't land in Larry's face. lol


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, CONGRATULATIONS!!! awwwwww, I could have 20 cats.. I love cats THAT much!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The games have begun. I keep the company's books here at the house since the surgury. I had neat stacks of papers on my desk and came back from lunch to see them scattered all over the floor. Then I couldn't type wiith him on the keyboard. But since he doesn't know NO, I figured he knew a hiss and sure enough he does. Works like a charm.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lucile.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Jethro is darling, Lucile. I think Larry is softening. I could take a "road trip" with Nicky to Paris claiming I'd been to see the owner of the sire in Columbia and wanted to meet you in person 
Maybe in the future he'll give and you can get another Havanese.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Luciledodd said:


> The games have begun. I keep the company's books here at the house since the surgury. I had neat stacks of papers on my desk and came back from lunch to see them scattered all over the floor. Then I couldn't type wiith him on the keyboard. But since he doesn't know NO, I figured he knew a hiss and sure enough he does. Works like a charm.


ound: "REEEOW!!!!!"


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's really a beautiful cat! I hope everything works out, he's super healthy and becomes great friends with Rosie.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Dave just call me the cat whisperer. I am thinking about calling my vet to get Jethro all clipped, vacs, etc and then tell him that if this one makes it longer than Josie, I will pay him. Reckon he'll go for that. naw, pets are just expensive -- even the free ones.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Becky Chittenden said:


> Jethro is darling, Lucile. I think Larry is softening. I could take a "road trip" with Nicky to Paris claiming I'd been to see the owner of the sire in Columbia and wanted to meet you in person
> Maybe in the future he'll give and you can get another Havanese.


:biggrin1: I sense a plot being hatched! :bounce:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Dave just call me the cat whisperer. I am thinking about calling my vet to get Jethro all clipped, vacs, etc and then tell him that if this one makes it longer than Josie, I will pay him. Reckon he'll go for that. naw, pets are just expensive -- even the free ones.


ound: , but no hissing. ound: I know you're laughing , but let me tell you a story. We had a Siamese that loved everyone. One day my buddy was over and in gest, hissed at her. From that day for the next 18 years he was on her bad list. I tease him about it to this day.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Maybe your cat just didn't like your buddy. The hissng only works if Jethro is close by and I spread my paw out all the way and hiss--just like a mama cat would disipline her kitten. Now this morning he was on the top of the bathroom cabinet and raking off my meds. Hissing didn't wook. He never even looked up, so I threw a roll of toilet paper--I couldn't get up right then. Well the toilet paper was a hit. Ht is all over the bathroom now and I have to pick it up. Just when Rosie quits with the toilet paper another takes up where she left off.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Luciledodd said:


> Maybe your cat just didn't like your buddy. The hissng only works if Jethro is close by and I spread my paw out all the way and hiss--just like a mama cat would disipline her kitten. Now this morning he was on the top of the bathroom cabinet and raking off my meds. Hissing didn't wook. He never even looked up, so I threw a roll of toilet paper--I couldn't get up right then. Well the toilet paper was a hit. Ht is all over the bathroom now and I have to pick it up. Just when Rosie quits with the toilet paper another takes up where she left off.


ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yep, the stories are starting! Love it! Great visual, Lucile! :biggrin1:


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

So happy for you, Lucile!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

What a cute cat, Lucile. I am glad that your husband heard him and found him. That zip tie on his neck sounds odd. Life at your house is going to get more interesting! I hadn't kept up with your other thread about Josie and was so saddened when I read that she was put down. Hugs to you.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Let the stories begin!! This will be so much fun!


----------

